# Question for logistics people



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

about the reserved blocks. When you tell amazon you have x hours available. And they offer reserved blocks. Do you know the locations of your routes. All ive done is drive people. Friends brother asked me. I didnt know how to respond. 

Ive heard that one picks their hub that theyll go to. But does one have any input as to the locations of their route? The hub serves dozens of cities around it but i couldnt find the answer to that question.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

No, you will not know what area you will be delivering in until you arrive at the warehouse and start scanning your packages.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Fukin hell. Youre serious? One day one city. Next day different city? No input as to location at all?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

What ! you want to Cherry Pick Flex routes too ? LMAO here.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

I dont want to do jack for flex. I was just trying to accurately answer a question from someone i know.

But i love how my asking if one can give any input whatsoever as to the areas traversed triggers your kneejerk reaction to drop the cherrypicking word.


Pretty illuminating as to the effect the gig economy has had on peoples mindset as to what their place is.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

For .com deliveries (warehouses starting with D and delivering 2 day and same day) yes you will know when you see the reserved block what warehouse it is for.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah. Thats cool. It was in regards to warehouse in richmond ca. Whether or not my friends brother could have any input as to which cities he could deliver packages for or if it would be a surprise upon arriving at that warehouse.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

No way to know ahead of time could be any city in their zone


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

It could also vary each day?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I usually do 2 a day and usually 2 areas. Not every route is just one city either. Could be 2-3 close together


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Ahhh. Well thanks for the info. Ill pass it along. Yall have my sympathy snd respect for sure. Not sure whether to amazon stuff and keep yall moving or biycott the whole darn thing now


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

It's so weird to hear people talk about "cities" like that. Here there's literally three cities in the whole valley along with a bunch of unincorperated townships and you're never going to have more than two of them as addresses (one always being Las Vegas) at most if you're right on the border.
(Though, granted, they've recently added Boulder City as well though I've never been there).

But yeah, to put it in perspective -- let's say the service area for the WH is a 30 mile x 30 square, you might deliver anywhere within that square, so one say you might be in the north east, the nexst the south west 40 miles away from the previous day, and the next right next to the WH....or whatever.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Jeez louise. Sounds daunting


----------

